# Hält das Nokia 5230 was aus?



## Crymes (26. Februar 2010)

*Hält das Nokia 5230 was aus?*

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Telefon und finde das Nokia 5800 XpressMusik ganz gut.

Nun meine Frage: Hat das Handy jemand und könnte mir kurz seine Erfahrungen schildern?
Vor allem: Ich spiele oft Fußball und fahre Rad, würde das Telefon kaputtgehen wenn mal n´Ball drauf kommt oder es mal leicht gedrückt wird?

Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## biberchamp (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Also ich habe das Handy. Mir ist es auch schon herundergefallen und es hat es auch ausgehalten. Bin so auch ganz zufrieden, der Touchscreen ist halt nicht so gut wie beim iphone.Dafür top musikplayer und Navigation for free. Beim Fussball spielen einfach aus der Hosentasche raus und dann passiert auch nichts


----------



## Crymes (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

OK, danke schon mal.
Weiss oder denkt jemand, dass Nokia im 2. Quartal für den Preis des 5800 noch was überarbeitetes oder was mit kapazitiven Touchscreen rausbringen wird?


----------



## Kubiac (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Nokia hat doch vor kurzem das X6 rausgebracht. Ist der nachfolger der 5800 und besitzt einen kapazitives Touchscreen.


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Dito. Der ist schon jetzt nicht mal sehr teuer: Nokia X6 silber/blau 16GB : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a507270.html

Ist der Quasi-Nachfolger der 5800. Wie stark der Preis fallen wird, kann dir leider keiner sagen.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Woah, nette Preissteigerung von 200€ auf 400€.


----------



## Crymes (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, für den Preis hol ich mir kein Handy.
Wird vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren für mich interessant, bis dahin bin ich denke ich mit dem 5800 gut bedient.


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*



SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Woah, nette Preissteigerung von 200€ auf 400€.



Der günstigste lieferbare Händler vrlangt 340€, ich finde den Preis für die gebotene Leistung eigentlich durchaus ok, der 5800 hat anfangs doch auch über 300€ gekostet?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Beim Fußball JEDES handy immer schön weit weg oder in kliedung eingewickelt im Rucksack lassen. Mir is "sogar" eine putdoorhandy hopps gegangen, weil jemand meinen Rucksack als Tormarkierung nahm und da ein ball aufs Display gekommen sein muss. Die displays halten zwar mal nen Sturz aus, aber einen Ball mit 50-100km/h nicht...


----------



## jenzy (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Das Plastik Cover ist nicht gerade das Stabilste. Ist bei mir schon 2 mal gebrochen. Und knartzt an jeder Ecke. Ich würde es mir nicht mehr Kaufen. Bin echt enttäuscht von der Quali


----------



## Bang0o (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Habe das Teil auch und bei mir is noch nix kaputtgegangen, nichtmal beim Gefchtsdienst der Bundeswehr 
Der Musikplayer is ganz weit vorn und die kostenlose Navigation sowieso. Symbian hat halt seine Macken. Multitasking und rechenintensives Zeug ist soweiso tabu. Ist ja kein N900 oder HD2. Aber ich kann damit Leben, bzw mich dran gewöhnen. Touchscreen ist halt resistiv, man muss etwas stärker drücken, hat aber noch nie versagt. Ausserdem ist er recht hell und man kann ganz gut mal ein Filmchen drauf schauen. Das einizige was ich mir noch wünschen würde wär Kinetic Scrolling. Hab aber gehört das solls mit ner (inoffiziellen?) Firmware (v41?) schon geben.


----------



## n0stradamus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*



jenzy schrieb:


> Das Plastik Cover ist nicht gerade das Stabilste. Ist bei mir schon 2 mal gebrochen. Und knartzt an jeder Ecke. Ich würde es mir nicht mehr Kaufen. Bin echt enttäuscht von der Quali



Echt? Bei mir sitzt alles bombemfest und gibt keinen Mucks von sich.
Vielleicht ein Einzelfall bei dir oder mir


----------



## weizenleiche (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Naja, mir ist das Handy auch schon runtergefallen und jetzt ist der Tastensperrknopf irgendwie kaputt, sofort wenn man das Handy anmacht geht ne Tastensperre rein die man nicht mehr rauskriegt ...

Schade, es ist gerade erst aus der Reparatur gekommen >.<


----------



## fuddles (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

*seufz* und das sind dann die Leute die sich beschweren wenn sie keine Garantiereparatur durchgeführt bekommen.
Ich kann ja auch mein Auto an die Wand setzen und dann zum Händler fahren," hier mach mal, is ja Garantie drauf"^^

Aber das 5800 ist schon sehr stabil, auch wenns mal runterfällt oder gequetscht wird.
Was man bedenken sollte, ist das man es nicht in die total verschwitzte Hosentasche steckt, genau deswegen hatte ich mal von einem Kunden ein Gerät dessen Garantie abgelehnt wurde. "Wasserschaden."


----------



## Gnome (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*



fuddles schrieb:


> *seufz* und das sind dann die Leute die sich beschweren wenn sie keine Garantiereparatur durchgeführt bekommen.
> Ich kann ja auch mein Auto an die Wand setzen und dann zum Händler fahren," hier mach mal, is ja Garantie drauf"^^
> 
> Aber das 5800 ist schon sehr stabil, auch wenns mal runterfällt oder gequetscht wird.
> Was man bedenken sollte, ist das man es nicht in die total verschwitzte Hosentasche steckt, genau deswegen hatte ich mal von einem Kunden ein Gerät dessen Garantie abgelehnt wurde. "Wasserschaden."



LoL - dann erzähl mir doch mal, wer in der Hosentasche so stark schwitzt, dassn Handy mit nem Wasserschaden davon kommt? Sicher, dasses in der Hosentasche war? 

Kann dir das 5800 auch empfehlen. Mein Pap hat sichs geholt bzw. damals vorbestellt wo es noch nichma draußen war und bisher keine Fehler oder sonstiges. Echt schickes Ding - tolles Display, tolle Grafik alles positiv - Empfehlenswert


----------



## fuddles (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*



> LoL - dann erzähl mir doch mal, wer in der Hosentasche so stark schwitzt, dassn Handy mit nem Wasserschaden davon kommt? Sicher, dasses in der Hosentasche war?



Passiert öfters wie man denkt. Braucht ja nur bissl "Schweiß" an den Indikator vom Akku kommen oder an die Platine ( ja dort sitzen gaaanz viele Indikatoren ). Das wars dann mit Garantie.


----------



## Crymes (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Danke an euch.
Ich hab im Internet gelesen, dass nokia das 5800 mit kapazitiven Touchscreen ausstatten will. (Meldung von x.4.2009).
Kann das jemand bestätigen oder war das nur Wunschdenken (x6?)?


----------



## freak094 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*



> Bei mir sitzt alles bombemfest und gibt keinen Mucks von sich.



bei mir auch


----------



## Wolf78 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

Ich habe zwar kein Nokia 5800 Xpressmusic aber das 5530 Xpressmusic . Ich glaube aber die Geräte ähneln sich . Seit 2 Monaten habe ich das Gerät und bin sehr sehr unzufrieden . Der Accu hält max 2 Tage durch, bei dauerhaft eingeschalteten Bluetooth ,außerdem trennt es die Bluetooth Verbindung öfters mal einfach so zum Headset . 
Nach 2 Stunden Dauertelefonieren   wird das Handy sau heiß . Vor Jahren habe ich schon auf Nokia geschimpft und dachte die hätten sich gebessert >> leider nicht << . Angefangen von der Menüführung bis hin zur Verarbeitung einfach nur grotten schlecht .  
Mein Sony Ericsson K 610 war da echt ein Traum < Robust ,lange Sprechzeiten ohne das man sich die Finger verbrennt ,leichte Bedienung .


----------



## freak094 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*

bei mir hält der akku viel länger!
Das mit dem heiß werden nach 2h hab ich noch nicht gestest!
Aber ich bin mit dem Handy vollkommen zufrieden


----------



## fuddles (6. März 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5800 was aus?*



Wolf78 schrieb:


> Seit 2 Monaten habe ich das Gerät und bin sehr sehr unzufrieden . Der Accu hält max 2 Tage durch, bei dauerhaft eingeschalteten Bluetooth ,außerdem trennt es die Bluetooth Verbindung öfters mal einfach so zum Headset .
> Nach 2 Stunden Dauertelefonieren   wird das Handy sau heiß ..



Wer Dauertelefoniert braucht sich nicht wundern das der Akku schnell leer ist 
Außerdem Bluetooth zieht Saft ohne Ende. Guckst du hier, da wird das mal prima erklärt ->  Standby Zeit - Was verkürzt sie so? - FAQ4Mobiles


----------



## Crymes (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5230 was aus?*

Danke an alle.
Ich hab mal den Threadtitel geändert, da das 5800 doch etwas teuer ist.
Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit dem Nokia 5230?


----------



## Crymes (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5230 was aus?*

Gibt es denn vergleichbare Handys von anderen Herstellern mit GPS bis ca. 150€?


----------



## fuddles (7. März 2010)

*AW: Hält das Nokia 5230 was aus?*

Handy-Finder - das passende Handy finden


----------

